# Полный аккордеон или хватит 3/4?



## Nadja (3 Апр 2019)

Вопрос в следующем: в своё время закончила 4 класса аккордеона, но это было ещё в школьном возрасте. Дома всегда был инструмент размера 3/4. В школе. 4/4, и помню, что было неудобно. Сейчас встал вопрос о выборе иного инструмента для себя, для души. Присматриваю варианты. И у меня закрадывается подозрение, что на 4/4 мне опять же не будет комфортно играть. Хоть со школьной поры я и подросла.
Основной вопрос: хватит ли мне 3/4 "для себя" играть?


----------



## ugly (3 Апр 2019)

Никто этого не скажет, это пробовать надо, лично.
Есть ещё размер 7/8.


----------



## Nadja (3 Апр 2019)

Спасибо. Предполагала такой ответ. Да, а 7/8 слишком редкий.


----------



## vev (3 Апр 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> Спасибо. Предполагала такой ответ. Да, а 7/8 слишком редкий.


рост какой?

¾ - вещь для взрослого человека и неудобная и бесполезная. Рука постоянно будет соскальзывать внизу - клавиши кончаются слишком рано. Ну и посадка для взрослого очень неудобная


----------



## Nadja (3 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> рост какой?
> 
> ¾ - вещь для взрослого человека и неудобная и бесполезная. Рука постоянно будет соскальзывать внизу - клавиши кончаются слишком рано. Ну и посадка для взрослого очень неудобная


Рост 164, не очень высокая, потому и сомневаюсь.


----------



## vev (3 Апр 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> Рост 164, не очень высокая, потому и сомневаюсь.



⅞ будет покомфортнее. Ну или полный с уменьшенной мензурой


----------



## Nadja (3 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> ⅞ будет покомфортнее. Ну или полный с уменьшенной мензурой


7/8, мне кажется, так трудно найти . А вообще, какие это могут быть модели, с уменьшенной мензурой ( из вельтов или другие)?


----------



## vev (3 Апр 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> 7/8, мне кажется, так трудно найти . А вообще, какие это могут быть модели, с уменьшенной мензурой ( из вельтов или другие)?


у Вельтов не знаю ни одного. Итальянцев разных видел. Да ⅞ - не проблема. Только 4-х голосный, если брать






7/8 - Купить аккордеон, гармонь, баян, БУ и новый в Москве на Avito


Бесплатные объявления о продаже аккордеонов, гармони, баянов в Москве. Самая свежая база объявлений на Avito




www.avito.ru


----------



## Nadja (3 Апр 2019)

Спасибо за ответ! Итальянцы - это уже иная ценовая категория


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Апр 2019)

Мои 5 коп. 7/8 у Вельта есть немало. Например-








Аккордеон Weltmeister amigo


Продам аккордеон Weltmeister Amigo 7/8.Состояние отличное, диапазон 3 октавы, цена 26000р




www.avito.ru




Хочу отметить, что размер 7/8 делался 1. Как модификация 3/4 трёхголосого. 2. Как модификация полного, 4 голоса. Вам- 2.
Я бы смотрел 7/8 Метеор или Каприс, 7/8 будет стоить при 4 голосах около 25т. Они хоть посвежее этого Амиги…. . Хотя всё надо щупать и смотреть.


----------



## ugly (4 Апр 2019)

Kuzalogly, Вряд ли как модификации. Амиго, например, были и полные на 3 голоса.
Метеор или Каприс (да и Амиго) могут не понравится по звуку, они с пластиковыми резонаторами. Но у хорошего звука бюджет будет другой.


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2019)

И тут мы плавно подошли к вопросу о том, дорог ли итальянец с уменьшенной мензурой... И с приличным звуком  

Хорошо тем, кто не слышит разницы... Пощупал клавиатуру и довольно... А тут уже и пластиковые резонаторы и голоса не a mano похоже не катят


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2019)

Nadja, 

ежели совсем честно, то размер полного не слишком критичен. Все от посадки зависит. Когда я первый раз взял в руки Victoria Candenza с 47-ю клавишами (вместо 41 -й на полном), то тоже испытал шок: а как на нем вообще играть можно???!!! Постоянно регистры подбородком нажимал. Поменяв посадку и подогнав ремни, сейчас играю без проблем. А разница в размерах ой какая не маленькая


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> И тут мы плавно подошли к вопросу о том, дорог ли итальянец с уменьшенной мензурой... И с приличным звуком
> 
> Хорошо тем, кто не слышит разницы... Пощупал клавиатуру и довольно... А тут уже и пластиковые резонаторы и голоса не a mano похоже не катят


На какую стоимость можно рассчитывать, если рассматривать Итальянца? 150+? Я имею ввиду входной порог в эту категорию инструментов.
Я хоть и не аккордеонист, но интересно!


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6 написал(а):


> На какую стоимость можно рассчитывать, если рассматривать Итальянца? 150+?
> Я хоть и не аккордеонист, но интересно!



Просто сказать "итальянца" - ничего не сказать.... Прямая/ломаная дека, 3/4/5 голосов, готовый / г/в, Класс голосов и т.д.


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Просто сказать "итальянца" - ничего не сказать.... Прямая/ломаная дека, 3/4/5 голосов, готовый / г/в, Класс голосов и т.д.


Допустим, самый простой вариант, прямодечный трехголосый. Или то же самое, но 4 голоса. Понятно, что это как на кофейной гуще гадать. Но хоть примерно, от какой суммы можно начинать плясать за вариант, не требующий сибминутного ремонта?


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6,
я бы оценивал прямодечник 4-х голосный тысяч от 50. Скандалей таких видел на Avito от 65-70 тр. Тут лучше zet10 спросить. Он больше в теме.

Я бы еще посоветовал не смешивать понятия: Немец - дешевый, Итальянец - дорогой. У Вельта Супита первая с итальянцами тягается на равных. Надо смотреть не страну рождения, а на класс инструмента


----------



## andrey.p6 (4 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> andrey.p6,
> я бы оценивал прямодечник 4-х голосный тысяч от 50. Скандалей таких видел на Avito от 65-70 тр. Тут лучше zet10 спросить. Он больше в теме.
> 
> Я бы еще посоветовал не смешивать понятия: Немец - дешевый, Итальянец - дорогой. У Вельта Супита первая с итальянцами тягается на равных. Надо смотреть не страну рождения, а на класс инструмента


Да, согласен, супита нехило стоит! 
А Итальянцы бывают с пластиковыми резонаторами? Если брать такие варианты от 50-60? Или там всегда дерево?


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2019)

andrey.p6,

Я не про цену, а про звук...

Лично я никогда не видел пластиковых у итальянцев


----------



## Kuzalogly (4 Апр 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> Основной вопрос: "для себя" играть.


Форуму свойственен нарастающий поэтапный перфекционизм). Через несколько постов Вы побежите в банк за кредитом)))... . 
Инструменты все хорошие, но для разных целей. Вы собираетесь играть "Во поле берёза" полуглухому дедушке, а Вас загонят в долги и отправят срочно в Италию выбирать аккордеон).
Из тех, кто охвачен внезапной страстью вспомнить детство и начать играть- 2/3 завязывают через месяц, остальные растут и крепнут, покупая продвинутые девайсы. Исполнительское мастерство вообще не терпит статики. Либо расти, либо окончательно вычеркнуть себя из списков). Я б обратился к опытному человеку, хотя б и с форума. Дадут Вам поиграть на месяц инструмент. Потом сформируется понимание того, что делать дальше... . В профиле не увидел места. Вы из Южно-Сахалинска?


----------



## vev (4 Апр 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Форуму свойственен нарастающий поэтапный перфекционизм). Через несколько постов Вы побежите в банк за кредитом)))... .
> Инструменты все хорошие, но для разных целей. Вы собираетесь играть "Во поле берёза" полуглухому дедушке, а Вас загонят в долги и отправят срочно в Италию выбирать аккордеон).
> Из тех, кто охвачен внезапной страстью вспомнить детство и начать играть- 2/3 завязывают через месяц, остальные растут и крепнут, покупая продвинутые девайсы. Исполнительское мастерство вообще не терпит статики. Либо расти, либо окончательно вычеркнуть себя из списков). Я б обратился к опытному человеку, хотя б и с форума. Дадут Вам поиграть на месяц инструмент. Потом сформируется понимание того, что делать дальше... . В профиле не увидел места. Вы из Южно-Сахалинска?




Пришел поручик и все опошлил... А мы то уж развести на деньги собрались  Руки аж чесались Super VI свой задвинуть втридорога


----------



## ugly (4 Апр 2019)

Вывод будет такой: начните уже играть хоть на 3/4, хоть на 7/8, дальше сами разберетесь: надо менять инструмент или не надо.


----------



## Nadja (5 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Nadja,
> 
> ежели совсем честно, то размер полного не слишком критичен. Все от посадки зависит. Когда я первый раз взял в руки Victoria Candenza с 47-ю клавишами (вместо 41 -й на полном), то тоже испытал шок: а как на нем вообще играть можно???!!! Постоянно регистры подбородком нажимал. Поменяв посадку и подогнав ремни, сейчас играю без проблем. А разница в размерах ой какая не маленькая
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 8040


Что это у вас за красота такая на фото??



Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Форуму свойственен нарастающий поэтапный перфекционизм). Через несколько постов Вы побежите в банк за кредитом)))... .
> Инструменты все хорошие, но для разных целей. Вы собираетесь играть "Во поле берёза" полуглухому дедушке, а Вас загонят в долги и отправят срочно в Италию выбирать аккордеон).
> Из тех, кто охвачен внезапной страстью вспомнить детство и начать играть- 2/3 завязывают через месяц, остальные растут и крепнут, покупая продвинутые девайсы. Исполнительское мастерство вообще не терпит статики. Либо расти, либо окончательно вычеркнуть себя из списков). Я б обратился к опытному человеку, хотя б и с форума. Дадут Вам поиграть на месяц инструмент. Потом сформируется понимание того, что делать дальше... . В профиле не увидел места. Вы из Южно-Сахалинска?


К сожалению, я не из Южно-Сахалинска. К сожалению - потому что действительно хотелось бы побывать в той далёкой части России. Пока что моя самая восточная географическая точка на карте - это г. Пермь. А живу я в Гродно, Беларусь. 
Дедушек-бабушек уже нет, но бабушка ещё услышала в моем исполнении вальс "на сопках Манчжурии", где в свое время служил дедушка
Нет, через месяц-два не брошу. Проверено временем. Максимум оставлю в сторону на время, но потом все равно снова беру инструмент в руки. 
К сожалению, поблизости не знаю людей с подобными увлечениями, и не думаю, что тут, на форуме, есть из Гродно любители. Но если есть, пишите



ugly написал(а):


> Вывод будет такой: начните уже играть хоть на 3/4, хоть на 7/8, дальше сами разберетесь: надо менять инструмент или не надо.


А я сейчас играю на 3/4, но инструмент надо менять из-за возраста. Вот и задумалась, менять на такой же, или иной.


----------



## vev (5 Апр 2019)

Nadja написал(а):


> А я сейчас играю на 3/4, но инструмент надо менять из-за возраста. Вот и задумалась, менять на такой же, или иной.


ну тогда бы я не стал брать ¾. Мал он Вам


----------



## Nadja (5 Апр 2019)

Ребята -форумчане, такая тут интересная дискуссия развилась! Спасибо всем. К сожалению, брать в банке кредит на покупку инструмента - это пока не моя тема, но как минимум для себя я поняла, что 7/8 все же мне нужен, а как максимум - ... Тут уж можно только догадываться.


----------



## Nadja (5 Апр 2019)

vev написал(а):


> ну тогда бы я не стал брать ¾. Мал он Вам


Тоже к этому пришла


----------



## ugly (5 Апр 2019)

Под возрастом в данном случае понимается возраст инструмента, а не исполнителя.
Nadja, я совсем забыл, что у Вас есть 3/4 послевоенных лет. Тогда Вам и самой должно быть понятно, достаточно размера 3/4 или надо побольше.


----------



## Nadja (5 Апр 2019)

ugly написал(а):


> Под возрастом в данном случае понимается возраст инструмента, а не исполнителя.
> Nadja, я совсем забыл, что у Вас есть 3/4 послевоенных лет. Тогда Вам и самой должно быть понятно, достаточно размера 3/4 или надо побольше.


Как мне удалось недавно выяснить на немецкоязычном форуме, возможно даже 30х годов!
Вроде понятно, но сомнения есть


----------

